# Looking to work from home coding or medical billing.



## lisabeaty (Feb 9, 2013)

I am seeking a coding/billing position that I can do from home.  Does anyone know of a company who hires?


----------



## cordelia (Feb 9, 2013)

What is your coding background/experience? What credentials do you have? There are quite a few remote employers. Quick google search of remote coding companies, should bring up a lot.

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## lisabeaty (Feb 10, 2013)

I have 30+ years experience doing medical billing.  I have been a certified coder since 2004, my credential is CPC.  I have been Patient Accounts supervisor for 12 years.  I was interim manager of Patient Accounts, Patient Registration and Contract Health.
I have done alot of follow up and collections work.  The last 14 years of my profession was working for a Native American Health clinic.  We had medical, dental, vision, behavioral health, physical therapy services for 5 clinics and my responsibility was to have my billers do all the posting of charges, payments, adjustment, month end reporting, follow up of accounts.  I ran the Revenue Enhancement committee.
My position was removed and the organizational chart changed.  So I am finding I need work, and I am interested in doing any type of billing/coding/follow up that I can do from my home if possible.  I just don't know where to look and begin this process.
Your help and time is very appreciated.


----------



## tdvrana (Feb 11, 2013)

Try Maxim Healthcare Services. I'm very new to this, I haven't even found a job yet, all I know is that my coding instructor has worked for this company for the past five years, works from her home, likes her work and the company very much, and is paid very well.


----------

